# Mini Rex Litter Due in 7 days!!



## BSAR (Dec 3, 2008)

My sister and I's Mini Rex doe is due is 7 days! This is her first litter and if she has a lot of babies it will be the actual first litter for us in a while. (Ray was an only baby so we didn't have the joys of chasing after a bunch of kits)

I can't wait for her to have them! 

So this is her baby diary I guess! My sis and I will post all of the pics of the babes in here for ya'll to see!



7 days till babies!!


----------



## Happi Bun (Dec 3, 2008)

Congrats! Sending you luck for a easy labor and healthy kits. :clover:


----------



## purplepeacock (Dec 3, 2008)

This means we get lots and lots and LOTS of pics??? right??? well be forewarned that if we don't get immediate pics we are all coming to washington to see them.....that's gonna be a lot of house guests!:biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 3, 2008)

Did someone say mini-rex babies??!?!?! :biggrin2:


----------



## purplepeacock (Dec 3, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Did someone say mini-rex babies??!?!?! :biggrin2:


FIELD TRIP TO WASHINGTON!!!! Y-E-A-H-!!!!!!!


----------



## BSAR (Dec 4, 2008)

Haha!! Yep Mini Rex babies!!!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 4, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Did someone say mini-rex babies??!?!?! :biggrin2:


Ditto! OMG, what colors? Let us know, I can't wait, whoohoo!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 4, 2008)

I think there is a mini rex fan club on RO LOL!


----------



## MissBinky (Dec 4, 2008)

Whoever is driving the schoolbus for the fieldtrip needs to pick me up Babies! :shock:I can't waaaaaaaaaaaait! I loooved the mini-rex babies' coats when I had my foster litter


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 4, 2008)

I'd be dangerous if I were to breed. I think hubby knows this. LOL! 

I'd have one of every color of mini-rex! Bo still gets tired of me snorting his fur. However, if there are bunny back rubs, ear massages, and craisens involved, he's ok with it.


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 4, 2008)

Yay! Babies I'll swim over because I can't afford a plane, though I'll be awhile :?


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 4, 2008)

*MissBinky wrote: *


> Whoever is driving the schoolbus for the fieldtrip needs to pick me up Babies! :shock:I can't waaaaaaaaaaaait! I loooved the mini-rex babies' coats when I had my foster litter


Oh! Me too!!  Though it had better be one of those Bond-style plane-buses lol.... 

I WANNA SEE Mini-rex babies!!! :biggrin2:


----------



## purplepeacock (Dec 4, 2008)

wouldn't it be great to have an RO convention. we could all go and bring our buns and stay at some awesome hotel WITH A POOL.....then we could all meet and play with each other's bunnies....lol


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 4, 2008)

*purplepeacock wrote: *


> wouldn't it be great to have an RO convention. we could all go and bring our buns and stay at some awesome hotel WITH A POOL.....then we could all meet and play with each other's bunnies....lol


ONLY if all the breeders on the boards plan their litters so that they are all 8 weeks old on the day of the RO Convention and we all get to take our favorite home with us.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 4, 2008)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> *purplepeacock wrote: *
> 
> 
> > wouldn't it be great to have an RO convention. we could all go and bring our buns and stay at some awesome hotel WITH A POOL.....then we could all meet and play with each other's bunnies....lol
> ...


I don't think Steve would allow me to go to THAT kind of convention lol..... but that sounds like heaven to me! :biggrin2:


----------



## BSAR (Dec 4, 2008)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> *purplepeacock wrote: *
> 
> 
> > wouldn't it be great to have an RO convention. we could all go and bring our buns and stay at some awesome hotel WITH A POOL.....then we could all meet and play with each other's bunnies....lol
> ...



That would be soooo awsome!! I would come home with soo many bunners! Haha!

We are just expecting REWS since both parents are REWS but who knows, we _could _get others.

Good idea Irishbunny! Might want to leave now so you will get to see them when they are still little!! 

6 Days till babies!!


----------



## Amy27 (Dec 4, 2008)

I can't wait to see the mini rex baby bunnies. I have a mini rex and want to know what they look like as little babies. What colors are they?


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 4, 2008)

How exciting! I love mini-rex, they are so cute and soft :biggrin2:.

You will only get rew because to be a rew, you need the two 'c' genes, so both parents will be 'cc' and only have that to give.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 4, 2008)

*Amy27 wrote: *


> I can't wait to see the mini rex baby bunnies. I have a mini rex and want to know what they look like as little babies. What colors are they?



They're gonna be REW. Their parents are both REW.

We're thinking of naming them a Christmas theme, since they'll be two weeks old the day before X-mas. Karlee (FallingStar) is gonna help name some too, and then those kits that she names will be "hers" lol. We always do that, we divide up the kits equally and get to name the ones we pick.  

So far, I haven't made a list! I gotta get started! lol. 

Emily


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 5, 2008)

Can you just imagine an RO convention..... the floors would be polka-dotted with bunny poos!


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 5, 2008)

I read that as funny poos, and I'm thinking, why would we be pooing? :huh...ooooh, bunny poos.

:tongue


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 5, 2008)

Well you never know with some people!


----------



## BSAR (Dec 5, 2008)

5 days till babies!!



I am getting so excited!! So far for Christmassy names I have:

Christmas (Chrissy for short)

Bell (maybe Bells or Bella for nickname)

Holly

Ivy

Mistletoe

Nickolaus 

.............and well those are all I have so far.


----------



## minirexmama (Dec 5, 2008)

I have two mini rex litters due christmas eveish, but I palpated and I'm not sure they are really pg. I have a long list of holiday names somewhere.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 5, 2008)

Awesome MiniRexMama! 

These are the names I have so far: 

*Male: *Dasher, Vixen, Donner, Santa, Nicholas

*Female: *Star, Mistletoe, Candy-Cane, Holly, Winter, Bell, Snowbell, Merry-Lou (I love this one!) and Molasses. 

*Unisex: *Dancer, Snow, Tinsel, December, Frosty

So far, my faves are Frost for a boy, and Merry-Lou for a girl


----------



## minirexmama (Dec 5, 2008)

They are REW right? One of my pg does is a REW-her name is Snowbell.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 5, 2008)

*minirexmama wrote: *


> They are REW right? One of my pg does is a REW-her name is Snowbell.



Yup they are REW. Ahh, cute! Lol. 

Emily


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 6, 2008)

Haha for some reasonthe name Candy-cane stood out, it sounds really cute.


----------



## BSAR (Dec 6, 2008)

4 days till babies!! 

Nest box goes in tomorrow night!

Last night while feeding, we were feeling Sage's tummy and we think we felt a couple kits!!


----------



## minirexmama (Dec 6, 2008)

Awesome-I hope it works out for you I'm hoping my does are pg too, but I am so rusty at palpating!


----------



## BSAR (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks. I know how ya feel! I can't palpate at all!


----------



## Becca (Dec 6, 2008)

I can't wait LOL

Good Luck - Hope she has a healthy litter


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 6, 2008)

Yeah I've felt her belly about 4 times now, throughout her pregnancy. Palpated her on the 9th and 11th days and couldn't feel anything. Then again sometime last week, couldn't really feel anything. I also feel for babies kicking, because I've felt that before...I'm actually asking for a stethoscope for Xmas...I've wanted one for so long and it will be awesome to finally get one  

When I palpated her yesterday, I just had to put my hand on her abdomen and move it around and I felt a lump that hadn't been there before. I think she's gonna have probably 4 babies...she's tiny though, so I just hope everything works out. I'm sure it will, since Ray is about the same size as her. 

Emily


----------



## lemon (Dec 6, 2008)

I am happy for you my rabbit just had 2 baby buns.


----------



## purplepeacock (Dec 6, 2008)

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> Yeah I've felt her belly about 4 times now, throughout her pregnancy. Palpated her on the 9th and 11th days and couldn't feel anything. Then again sometime last week, couldn't really feel anything. I also feel for babies kicking, because I've felt that before...I'm actually asking for a stethoscope for Xmas...I've wanted one for so long and it will be awesome to finally get one
> 
> When I palpated her yesterday, I just had to put my hand on her abdomen and move it around and I felt a lump that hadn't been there before. I think she's gonna have probably 4 babies...she's tiny though, so I just hope everything works out. I'm sure it will, since Ray is about the same size as her.
> 
> Emily


can you use a regular stethoscope or do you need a special one for rabbits? like can you use a pediatric one? just wondering. i'm thinking of upgrading my stethoscope. mine is a good one and cost me almost $100 but i'm looking to get a special cardiac one for work. let me know if you don't get one for christmas b/c when i get the one i want i can give you mine. it's a great scope but i need one that i can hear all 4 parts of the heartbeat. with the one i have you only hear the "lub dub".


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 7, 2008)

*purplepeacock wrote: *


> *BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Yeah I've felt her belly about 4 times now, throughout her pregnancy. Palpated her on the 9th and 11th days and couldn't feel anything. Then again sometime last week, couldn't really feel anything. I also feel for babies kicking, because I've felt that before...I'm actually asking for a stethoscope for Xmas...I've wanted one for so long and it will be awesome to finally get one
> ...


I think you can use any stethoscope...I sure hope so! lol. Ok, that sounds good.  

Emily


----------



## BSAR (Dec 7, 2008)

4 days till babies!



When my sister and I go out to feed the buns in a bit we are going to get the nest box ready and than tonight when we feed the buns we are going to put it in Sage's cage.


----------



## BSAR (Dec 8, 2008)

3 days till babies!



The nest box went in yesterday! I plan on staying home on Wednesday (its a half day anyway) just in case anything could go wrong. If she has already had the kits than I most likely will be going to school though.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 8, 2008)

Question: How do we keep her from laying in the nestbox and using it as a toilet? She stays in there all day unless she's eating! Sometimes she goes potty outside of the nestbox...

I just dont want her to potty in there when the kits are there; at least she'll already be in there when it's time to give birth, though! lol. 

Emily


*ETA: I checked the nestbox yesterday, she isn't using it as a toilet. I will be cleaning it out tonight, as well as the front part of her cage, for tomorrow!  *


----------



## BSAR (Dec 9, 2008)

Sage is due tomorrow! 



I am so excited, execept for the fact that its supposed to snow this weekend. Just the time when I didn't want it to! When we had babies! grr.


----------



## BSAR (Dec 9, 2008)

Please keep Sage in your thoughts and prayers tonight for a safe, healthy and quick birth. And for healthy kits!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 9, 2008)

Good luck, soon-to-be-bunny-mom!  Sendin' good vibes your way!


----------



## BSAR (Dec 9, 2008)

Thankyou Kherrmann!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 9, 2008)

Your welcome, and thank you for spelling my name right :biggrin2:


----------



## BSAR (Dec 9, 2008)

HAha! I made sure I did! lol


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 9, 2008)

I can't recall, did you guys know for sure if she's pregnant? If so, are you going to post pictures?


----------



## BSAR (Dec 10, 2008)

Well we are pretty sure she is preggo. She has some loose fur on her dewlap and all, i think that means something. Plus we palpated her and felt some babies. (we think anyway) So i am sure she is. I hope! 

Oh you bet there will be pics! We will have pics up as soon as we can after they are born! So expect some tomorrow if she goes tonight!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 10, 2008)

Any wee ones this morning?


----------



## BSAR (Dec 10, 2008)

Nope no babies yet. She hasn't pulled any fur yet either. She just sorta made a hay nest but not really even that. Mostly just a pile. She will probably have them later today, tonight or sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Becca (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm so excited


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 10, 2008)

I bet your really excited! I was sooo excited when Princess was supposed to be having babies, but none came


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Dec 10, 2008)

You wouldnt belive how excited I am!!  You know..I wont sleep tonight wondering if she has the babies!


----------



## FallingStar (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm overat BSAR and BlueSkyAcres's house (now)and right when we got home from school, we went right into the rabbit shed and looked in Sage's cage, and nothing! _*sighs*_ 

But hopefully she will have them today or tomorrow!! I hope she is preggo though, but it looks like she is, so I bet she will. 

We are going back out to check on her in about 2 hours or so, when we get back we will give you all an update!!!

Karlee


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 10, 2008)

Maybe she's just being stubborn  She knows you're waiting, and she feels like being a jerk lol


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 10, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Maybe she's just being stubborn  She knows you're waiting, and she feels like being a jerk lol



Probably so, hehe. 

I just hope she is pregnant and has them tonight or tomorrow morning! 

She had the hay all piled up in front and her fur is loose, so we think that means something. If she doesn't have them this week or whatever, we'll rebreed her. 

Emily


----------



## FallingStar (Dec 10, 2008)

We are off to go check on Sage! Hopefully there are babies..


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Dec 10, 2008)

Hurry up


----------



## BSAR (Dec 10, 2008)

We just got back.....and no babies...... I am betting she will have them tonight.


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 10, 2008)

*BSAR wrote: *


> We just got back.....and no babies...... I am betting she will have them tonight.


What time is it where you are?


----------



## BSAR (Dec 10, 2008)

It is 3:30 pm where I am.


----------



## minirexmama (Dec 10, 2008)

It's about 3:30 in the afternoon 

I'll bet she has them overnight/early am.


----------



## minirexmama (Dec 10, 2008)

You are quick girl!


----------



## BSAR (Dec 10, 2008)

Haha!


----------



## FallingStar (Dec 10, 2008)

I hope she has babies tonight or tomorrow morning. _*crosses fingers* _But what if she isn't pregnant...?


----------



## minirexmama (Dec 10, 2008)

I have two does that should be pg but I'm not sure. After the last breeding, I waited and waited and nothing. I sure hope at least one of them kindles this time. My litters a due the 23rd and 24th.


----------



## BSAR (Dec 10, 2008)

Good luck!:biggrin2:


----------



## FallingStar (Dec 10, 2008)

*minirexmama wrote: *


> I have two does that should be pg but I'm not sure. After the last breeding, I waited and waited and nothing. I sure hope at least one of them kindles this time. My litters a due the 23rd and 24th.



Hmm, that's weird MiniRexMama. I hope Sage is pregnant, and all. Because I was soooo excited. I haven't seen baby bunnies in FOREVER! Haha, well if she is pregnant then hopefully she has them tonight.. 

Karlee


----------



## minirexmama (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm sure she is  My doe was new to the rabbitry and not very receptive to the buck. I rebred her for another litter, and another doe that seemed very receptive. Crossing my fingers!


----------



## Becca (Dec 11, 2008)

Any updates?? 

_*fingers crossed*_


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Dec 11, 2008)

Ditto to that ^
Although its like 3:43am were they are, or should that be 6:43am? :? lol


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 11, 2008)

Any wigglies today?


----------



## FallingStar (Dec 11, 2008)

Emily and Amanda just called me, and no babies yet. And it's 6:53am. We are off to school, but Emily said that Sage looked like she was getting prepared. Hopefully she will have them today!



Karlee


----------



## Becca (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks for the update Karlee wishing Sage lots of luck!!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 11, 2008)

Sage is really good at creating suspense  Good luck, bunny-girl!


----------



## BSAR (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks for updating this Karlee! I was going to but didn't have time.

We just got back from checking and their are still no babies!! We are thinking tonight will be the night. It has been cold here lately. Do you think that could maybe have anything to do with it?


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 11, 2008)

*BSAR wrote: *


> Thanks for updating this Karlee! I was going to but didn't have time.
> 
> We just got back from checking and their are still no babies!! We are thinking tonight will be the night. It has been cold here lately. Do you think that could maybe have anything to do with it?



I have to add to this, lol. 

I swear that she feels pregnant and I've felt her belly so many times! I'm not sure if the "lumps" i'm feeling are babies or her organs, but I am feeling close to her "area", just like always, and I'm pretty sure they're babies. ray:

Let's just hope she has them tonight or tomorrow morning! 

If she hasn't had them by the end of the weekend, she obviously isn't pregnant, and we'll rebreed her on the 18th, breeding 2x in a span of 4 hours, to make sure she gets pregnant!


Emily


----------



## FallingStar (Dec 11, 2008)

You welcome guys, I had a few extra mintues before the bus came and all. 

Wow! Still none?! Sage is a little stinker! I hope she had them!



Karlee


----------



## BSAR (Dec 11, 2008)

I know huh! I know that when Lily had Ray (Sage's babies daddy) she had him at least a day late. So maybe Ray passed it on 

Don't some first time mommas deliver a bit late usually?


----------



## Becca (Dec 12, 2008)

*Fluffball *was late and she was a first time mum!

Come on Sagey!! Get those bubbas into the world!!

Becca


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 12, 2008)

*BSAR wrote: *


> I know huh! I know that when Lily had Ray (Sage's babies daddy) she had him at least a day late. So maybe Ray passed it on
> 
> Don't some first time mommas deliver a bit late usually?


I thought she wasn't a first time momma? :?


----------



## purplepeacock (Dec 12, 2008)

well it's now officially friday....1pm by me and i think 10am by you....::::::::stamps feet:::::............babies yet????????????????????????????????


----------



## minirexmama (Dec 12, 2008)

I think they're at school purplepeacock  I want to know too-the suspense is killing me!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 12, 2008)

Darn school-aged peoples! We wanna know if there's babies! Good attendance be darned! (just kidding!)


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Dec 12, 2008)

kherrmann3 wrote:


> Darn school-aged peoples! We wanna know if there's babies! Good attendance be darned! (just kidding!)


Whenever I need to laugh I purposely look for your posts 

I am guessing its 12:24pm over there right now.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 12, 2008)

It's almost 3:00PM here by me, where they are, I think it's coming up on 1:00PM


----------



## Becca (Dec 12, 2008)

Oooh I'm gonna be in bed when they get back from school... I'm gonna have to wait until tomorrow *DOH*


----------



## BSAR (Dec 12, 2008)

Yes I was at school I have missed alot so I can't stay home until Autumn's due date. 

Sage is a first time momma. Its Autumn, the one who was raped by Sippi who has been bred before. 

THERE ARE STILL NO BABIES AS OF THIS MORNING!!! We haven't check since we got home yet though so they're could still be babies.

We are really thinking she is not pregnant. She is just fatter cuz of the increased pellets.....hopefully though...


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 12, 2008)

Run out and check lol, I want to know before I go to sleep in a few minutes.


----------



## BSAR (Dec 12, 2008)

I just got back and there were none! I am betting that if theren't aren't any tomorrow then she isnt pregnant at all. We will be rebreading her next thursday is what my sister said if there were none.

Today is day 33. Can she have them after that?


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 12, 2008)

Ya they can, Becca's Fluffball did. If their were complications with the litter then some does can give birth up to a week, even more but the kits would usually be dead. Did she make a nest?


----------



## BSAR (Dec 12, 2008)

No she has no nest. Shehas some hay in the box so she can make one and extra hay as well.


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 12, 2008)

Hmmm, well I hope she does for you, I also want to see cute pics of babies But I wouldn't get my hopes up at this stage if I was you.


----------



## BSAR (Dec 12, 2008)

Yeah. My hopes dropped this morning! :?


----------



## Becca (Dec 13, 2008)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Ya they can, Becca's Fluffball did. If their were complications with the litter then some does can give birth up to a week, even more but the kits would usually be dead. Did she make a nest?


Yeah Fluffball was due on the Thursday and she had them on th Monday or Tuesday!!


----------



## FallingStar (Dec 13, 2008)

:thud:
 
Sage is driving everyone nuts! Haha, I really hope she has them today. But BSAR and BlueSky aren't up yet, so hopefully there are little babies in there. They'll be up probably around like 10 or so, I'm an early riser. 



Karlee


----------



## BSAR (Dec 13, 2008)

*Becca wrote: *


> *irishbunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Ya they can, Becca's Fluffball did. If their were complications with the litter then some does can give birth up to a week, even more but the kits would usually be dead. Did she make a nest?
> ...


ahh! Becca you gave my hope back! lol


----------



## Becca (Dec 13, 2008)

*BSAR wrote: *


> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *irishbunny wrote: *
> ...


Lol- please remember though it wasn''t successful, but she was too old so it probably won't be the same for Sage...

I'm guessing theres still no babies?


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 13, 2008)

*BSAR wrote: *


> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *irishbunny wrote: *
> ...


Yes but Becca's Fluffball gave birth to a dead kit, like I said before litters born late are usually dead, so try not to get too excited lol


----------



## Becca (Dec 13, 2008)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> *BSAR wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Becca wrote: *
> ...


Yeah thats what I said, I would really hate anyone else to go through that


----------



## BSAR (Dec 13, 2008)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> *BSAR wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Becca wrote: *
> ...


I know. But they aren't always born dead. Its just when the doe gives birth and all.


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 13, 2008)

Ya of course, but you don't want to be too disappointed either. She's a first time mother too so keep that in mind too But I do hope you get a little squirmy nest soon!


----------



## BSAR (Dec 13, 2008)

No babies.


----------



## purplepeacock (Dec 13, 2008)

sorry:sigh: when is your other bunny due?


----------



## BSAR (Dec 13, 2008)

*purplepeacock wrote: *


> sorry:sigh: when is your other bunny due?


The bunny, Autumn, who was *raped* by Sippi, is due on January 8th.


----------



## purplepeacock (Dec 13, 2008)

january 8th is a good time for babies. i always feel depressed in january. i think b/c i get so excited for christmas that when it's all over and there's nothing but tons of snow outside and it's cold and dark i just feel blah.....and if you rebreed this bunny again you'll have more babies at the end of january. then the whole month of february and march you'll have babies everywhere. it's a cool way to spend winter.


----------



## FallingStar (Dec 14, 2008)

*purplepeacock wrote: *


> january 8th is a good time for babies. i always feel depressed in january. i think b/c i get so excited for christmas that when it's all over and there's nothing but tons of snow outside and it's cold and dark i just feel blah.....and if you rebreed this bunny again you'll have more babies at the end of january. then the whole month of february and march you'll have babies everywhere. it's a cool way to spend winter.



Well they really wanted to have babies with Autumn and Sippi, because Autumn is too old and there _might_ be some compilcations with her giving birth. Hence, thats why BSAR said _raped_by Sippi. Lol, which is funny but not for Autumn.. 

Karlee


----------



## Becca (Dec 14, 2008)

Awwh sorry 

I know how you feel, waiting for happy heathly kits and either none coming or them coming - dead.

So sorry


----------



## BSAR (Dec 14, 2008)

*FallingStar wrote: *


> *purplepeacock wrote: *
> 
> 
> > january 8th is a good time for babies. i always feel depressed in january. i think b/c i get so excited for christmas that when it's all over and there's nothing but tons of snow outside and it's cold and dark i just feel blah.....and if you rebreed this bunny again you'll have more babies at the end of january. then the whole month of february and march you'll have babies everywhere. it's a cool way to spend winter.
> ...


Kar you forgot to add didn't. lol. Also Autumn isn't too old to have babies, since she has had them before. But yes she could have complications.

Purplepeacock: Yes we are going to be rebreeding Sage, next Thursday. So her babies would be due around the 18th of Jan. or something. 

We don't really want LOTS of kits because it is harder to find homes for them all. Plus we don't have that many cages for weaning. So yes it is a cool way to spend winter, because you have cute babies, but then when we sell them it will be harder to find homes for them all.

I am really hoping Autumn isn't preggo. But Sippi could have been in with her for a while. There is a better chance she is pregnant than the chance that Sage was. Because Sippi could do it as many times and stay for as long as he wanted. Where Ray was being watched and was taken out immediatley, and then stupidly not put back in. lol.

There were no babies today. So now I suppose I will be starting and thread like this for Autumn in a week or so.....


----------



## purplepeacock (Dec 14, 2008)

*BSAR wrote: *


> *FallingStar wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *purplepeacock wrote: *
> ...


sorry.....i new you were upset about not having babies yet and i was trying to make you feel better. i do know that it's hard to find homes. i was just trying to hang on to the excitement of babies. it's kinda like human babies.....they may be unplanned but when they come you can't help but love them.....even unplanned ones. well maybe autumn isn't pregnant. and hopefully sage will get pregnant for you.


----------

